

Phineas Gage, Neuroscience’s Most Famous Patient - sctb
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2014/05/phineas_gage_neuroscience%5Fcase_true_story_of_famous_frontal_lobe_patient.html

======
stirno
For people interested in these things - another patient that I love reading
about is Henry Molaison (HM). A coworker (a neuroscientist) told me a bit
about the man and his condition, very interesting case.

~~~
jkdearden
Another similar case (albeit a more modern one) is Anatoli Bugorski, who
caught his head in the path of a particle accelerator beam:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatoli_Bugorski](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatoli_Bugorski)

~~~
aylons
I currently work in a beam instrumentation project and jokingly refer to him
as the patreon of beam instrumentation.

However, I don't think his case is very interesting in a neuroscience pov. He
did not forego any major psychological changes after the incident.

------
return0
Apparently HN loves neuroscience, but if we are to go through patients one by
one it's going to take a long time. Better propose some introductory books.

